# 8' Rod rated to 80lb test or more



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone know which manufacturer makes one? Or if its got to be custom what kind of $$$ we are talking about.

Need it for chucking heavy tackle and bait in the surf.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

a hichory broom handle with some guides and a reel seate wrapped on !..... What you going to be casting in the surf , Big E?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Ok.*

:spam: Very Funny. 

Casting live fish, croaker, lady fish, whiting. Looking for shark!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*He is*

looking for a rod that compare to the "UglystiK' BWB 1120, 8ft, H action, rated for 40 to 80lb line he wants to match it to the "Fin-nor" offshore 95 and use it for "Sharking" off the beaches....(he already has surf rods for other gamefish) and doesnt want to kayak his bait with a big conventional reel.....He just want a strong rod, that is at least long enough and snout enough to cast and handle large bait....I have this same setup, but they don't make the rods anymore....So he is looking for any help on a "Rod" i belive going "Custom" might cost you a kidey "Ed" but hopefully someone know of one, or has a old boat rod that they arent using and want to part with it.....:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Id check out some of the offshore stuff


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*This is what I am finding*

Some of the "jigging" rods are close and so are some of the boat rods. However, they are all too short (max 7') for Surf Casting. Lami has a Big Fish Series but its only 6'6" long.

Yeah Jetty but I may just check it out the customs and see. IF Lami doesn't have it and St. Croix doesn't then its probably not to be had unless someone wants to sell an old one. So at this point I am leaning towards the one I told you about before. The 12' with the 16oz cast. We'll see if anyone knows of 1 somewhere though.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ahh, I see. You're looking for something akin to the Ugly Stik BWB 1120, not a rod that's genuinely rated to handle 80lb line (pulling over 25lbs of drag at full bend...you'd need a fighting chair to handle that kind of stress). In that case, there are a couple of alternatives, but they'll cost ya...a Seeker ULUA93, a Calstar 800XH, or a GUSA Wahoo. These rods are genuinely rated to handle 60lb line whereas while the Ugly Stik says 80lb line, it's more of a 50lb class rod. None of these three blanks are cheap, though, with the cheapest being the Calstar at $125. If those are too rich for ya, Gator Glass does offer a 10' 1-piece aptly named "shark", rated for 80-130lb line running around $85. It has a size 24 tip (around 3/8")!  I don't think you'd be able to cast this one, though, unless you're 7'3" and can bench 1200lbs...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Atlantaking!*

My first reaction is OH YEAH!!!
Thanks I'll check those out. That 10' Gator sounds nice. I prefer a long rod for being on the Surf!

BTW, you know Jetty is going to come back atya for picking on his Rod right! 

Thanks again.

Anyone Else out there know of any others?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, I am not picking on anyone's rod...just making an observation  I can't help it if it's a limp noodle!  :redface:  

If the Gator Glass Shark intrigues you, they also offer a "Shark-Unlimited", also at 10' long, but rated for unlimited class line (I'm scared just thinking of it).  

The other thing is that you may want to meet up with JP and see just how stiff (or soft) his Ugly Stik  is and compare it to other rods out there. Shakespeare is rather, um, creative, with their rod ratings. Just because it says 40-80 doesn't really mean it's optimal for 80. Compare on the basis of actual stiffness, not what's printed on the blank.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Just for kicks, look at the max drag settings on shimano spinning reels. I don't know if the other mfrs give that info. I doubt very much if you can take a spinning reel, set the drag way up with whatever test braid and break a rod rated for 30 lbs let alone 80. That is pulling against the reel only, not wrapped around a stick or something like that. I've broken cheapie rods, but i'm talking in the 50 dollar plus neighborhood.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ak*

I got lucky with this uglystik, but from my understanding. Custom rod builders bought this rod blank (1120) because it was cheap and it was a really good rod....All rod companys are uh kinda of "creative" with there numbers not just "Shakespeare"....i try to keep a open mind The rod i have is really stiff (i gave it some little blue pills ) if i wasnt casting the heavy gear, i don't think it would bent at all....in fact i don't even remember, when i bought the rod....(it was on sale $35 , a long time ago!!! at Sport authority) and me being a "lover" of "Uglystiks"  i had to get it, at that time i didnt know why.....But when the "Fin-Nor OF 95" came out....i heard the rod calling me....and it was time to bring the mighty stik out.... i have cast it a dozen times now....But i have only had it out in saltwater one time and that was during a crappy time, but i needed to get out......i can't imagine a 10' long rod rated for "Unlimited" damn  i have to go look at that, something that big and heavy i would only be able to cast it one time  at least i will be able to use it to knock the shark upside the head with it.... 
I think if someone is called "BigED" he can handle a big stick


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

JP, BPS is still showing that the BWB 1120 is still available. I guess Ed would just have to order it. But, it's going to be funny when he walks into the pharmacy with the rod and asks for blue pills   

Anyhow, the Gator Glass "Shark-Unlimited" is listed to have a 1.25" butt and a 7/16" tip. That's about the size of a gaff stick! You should run over to Mudhole and see what it looks like, whether it looks like a fishing rod or a spear!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

That 10 footer sounds good. It would work perfectly for sheephead fishing off the mayport jetty. They use heavy cane poles for that but that rod would be awesome expecially if it is 2 piece.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hey Atlanta*

I am not finding Gator Glass. I found Gator Rods, which are custom, but not the stick you are referring. A little help please.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you have any shops that Handle STAR RODS i have an 8ft DLX model that is rated 50 70,also ANDE is making some heavy rods now,have a 7 1/2 ft rated 40 60.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sounds like you want a NUKE. From Breakawayusa.com.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*The Nuke*

Yowza!!! $439.99.     

You're right! It looks like its the one. 10'2 30-60 6oz+

Yowza!!!


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Buy you a OM 12 footer heaver and trim the tip down for a 24 tip that should give about a 10 footer that will cast all you will want to cast.... I have cast 21 oz without trimming the tip on one!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*BigEd*

www.mudhole.com

That will take you right to the site that sell "Gator glass blanks" The ten Ft blank sell for only $152 they have other blanks......what got me was, it said the blanks are unfinish in black and are just the same as the "Uglystik" i am sold:beer: :beer: The other neat thing about it, they are right here in fla.....not far from me, or even you (2 1/2 hour drive for you) they are located here in Oviedo, but it just right on the edge of Orlando.....If i am up to it, i will take a drive over this weekend....Hell i might end up making me a new rod:beer: Being that it is just the blank, you can build it with the guide that you want.....that a big plus....they have a online cataglog, that i am going thru.....building a rod up from the blank, really isnt a hard thing and you can be proud of something....the one i build was just a 7' and its more for show....Also one of my ladys on my softball team, build herself a rod, it came out better then mine ......I am pretty sure if you didnt want to do this, you could find a builder around you....but i wouldnt have any idea on the cost.....Thanks "AK" i have to go look at them now.....:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

JP, when you build it, be sure to post pics. Also, when you go to cast it, see if you can find a brick to throw, and post videos on Youtube!    

I'm still trying to figure out if the Shark-Extreme would make a good push pole for a yak, or perhaps a lance.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

they also have the "Shark" blank 10ft, line 80/130....this blank is only $85....thats the one that i will be looking at.....:fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*AK you da man!*



AtlantaKing said:


> Anyhow, the Gator Glass "Shark-Unlimited" is listed to have a 1.25" butt and a 7/16" tip. That's about the size of a gaff stick! You should run over to Mudhole and see what it looks like, whether it looks like a fishing rod or a spear!


Thats the one! Never thought I'd build my own rod, but hey, I enjoy a challenge! Thanks a lot!
This is going to be interesting. Definitely will personalize it!

You've just increased my expenditures:
I need:
New Bag
Vanish leader
Swivels
Rod Hangers - hang 'em on the wall out of reach of little fingers
Fighting belts
Burgess Aerator system
Fishin' Mate 50" cart
2 Igloo marine 36 coolers
Shade USA beach Cabana
Gator Glass Blank
Fin-Nor OFS 95.
Thats my list.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ak*

I am going to go check the store out, tomorrow or this weekend....(It only down the road from me) and i been wanting to change some "Guides" on a old pole i have.....So i will see, if they have the blank on hand. And let you know what it feel like Ed i wouldnt get the unlimited, i would just get the "Shark" model its cheaper, and i don't see really needing the other one......Damn "ED" thats a big wish list, but i have one bigger
AK i did find a review on the Gator rod after it was done.....they said it cast well, but it came from a boat fishing review....So i don't see how they can say it cast well....By the way have you ever seem, what other fisherman cast in other countrys?? On the "Namibia's" coast (south Africa) where they do alot of sharkfishing from the beach....They are casting 14ft one-piece rod (telephone poles ), some models were "Purglass rods" HUGE taper butts....and they were casting distance!!! the reels are....conventional (daiwas/ peen) but they remove the built-in magnetic or mechanical braking systems from their reels and thumb them when casting them as for line, leaders and hooks....they really don't use heavy gear, but do bring in "Large Sharks" There is a over seas fishing forum, that i go on from time to time to see, what kind of rigs they use over there.....The poles most of them use, makes any of ours wimpy just laying next to them.....I guess they would tell us to stop being such crying whining little girls and cast the damn thing ..........so people are Hardcore over there.....we are just to pamper, i guess..oh its too heavy, its too thick, the sun in my eyes....LOL....  we are a much of little girls....yes me included too


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

jettypark28 said:


> I am going to go check the store out, tomorrow or this weekend....(It only down the road from me) and i been wanting to change some "Guides" on a old pole i have.....So i will see, if they have the blank on hand. And let you know what it feel like Ed i wouldnt get the unlimited, i would just get the "Shark" model its cheaper, and i don't see really needing the other one......Damn "ED" thats a big wish list, but i have one bigger
> AK i did find a review on the Gator rod after it was done.....they said it cast well, but it came from a boat fishing review....So i don't see how they can say it cast well....By the way have you ever seem, what other fisherman cast in other countrys?? On the "Namibia's" coast (south Africa) where they do alot of sharkfishing from the beach....They are casting 14ft one-piece rod (telephone poles ), some models were "Purglass rods" HUGE taper butts....and they were casting distance!!! the reels are....conventional (daiwas/ peen) but they remove the built-in magnetic or mechanical braking systems from their reels and thumb them when casting them as for line, leaders and hooks....they really don't use heavy gear, but do bring in "Large Sharks" There is a over seas fishing forum, that i go on from time to time to see, what kind of rigs they use over there.....The poles most of them use, makes any of ours wimpy just laying next to them.....I guess they would tell us to stop being such crying whining little girls and cast the damn thing ..........so people are Hardcore over there.....we are just to pamper, i guess..oh its too heavy, its too thick, the sun in my eyes....LOL....  we are a much of little girls....yes me included too


I have done four blanks from Mudhold and just ordered 5 more. I intend to make these for christmas presents.

JC


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

JP, cool deal man, post a report after you spend 6 hours wandering through the showroom   

JC, 5 blanks? You are going to be busy for the next couple of months dude


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ak*

I know i have to go by myself....cause i love to ask questions, and my GF cant handle it she okay at BassProshop...cause they have clothes heh heh.....
JC Five blanks!!! OMG....i will post and let you guys know how the showroom looks....also how big that "Gator Blank" is....i might have to start lifting weights, just to build it


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

BigEdD said:


> Thats the one! Never thought I'd build my own rod, but hey, I enjoy a challenge! Thanks a lot!
> This is going to be interesting. Definitely will personalize it!
> 
> You've just increased my expenditures:
> ...


Try fishing with RR and the other sharkers to get an idea of what you'll need first.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Creamer,
Which one is my x-mas present? 

LOL.

Husky


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Try fishing with RR and the other sharkers to get an idea of what you'll need first.


Barty B gave me a great link to shark fishing, so I know now exactly what I'll need. It won't be until the end of the year until I can come out and play with Sharks :fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*update*

on the Mudhole fishing store....I called to see if they had the "Gator blank" in stock....its a special order blank, so they don't carry it at the store....And it will take two weeks. Also it comes in one piece so you would have to order it cut down and set for that already..That might be alot easier. Then trying to cut it down yourselve....I will still go and check out the store......... i got a tip that the person who make the gator blanks for them, was out of "Apopka fl" also not far from me....They have a few shops over there, that make fiberglass items. When i was at "Disney" we used to have them make up item, that Disney didnt want to bother with. It would be nice to find the guy who makes the blanks....i will make some calls tomorrow, i got a name so i might get luckly....


----------

